# MOTIVATION! I need some......



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

HELP! I am already feeling the pressure, but I can't seem to get myself motivated. I have a full box of skulls, 2 buckys, and a bunch of other items to do something with, but I can't seem to get motivated.

Anyone have any tips, ideas, suggestions, a kick me sign for my back etc.....

Now that I finally have my first buckys, I really have no idea what to do with them. Any suggestions?

I think I am going to do something like Krough does with a couple of skulls, but I feel overwhelmed. Just don't know where to start. So many ideas so little time!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

So many things to be done and so little time. Man it sounds like you need to lock yourself with your favorite horror/scary music and get banging away.

Start by making them posible or get some stain and age them up.

Put them around the table and play cards

give them some glowing led eyes

Dress them up like truckers and go to the local ghoul house

Take em to them mall and get them some threads


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Start small, but start something......If you can get the creative juices flowing, then the buckys will start talkin to ya'.....don't force the issue, but just dive in and start something......

or just give up and send them all to me...I'll give 'em a good home....I promise!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well depending on how many skulls/buckys you have ..
a bloody skull fountain
skull stacks as Dave the dead made
maybe a skull staff or skulls hanging from a staff
hanging skeleton in a cage
a coffin and skeleton
a tombstone with skelly creeping on it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Grim Reaper

Bucky holding your haunt sign

simple skull fountain


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone, its the getting going, getting over the hump I seem to have trouble with. As soon as the motor is running its petal to the metal. I will cruise around tonight, find a project with a good write up tutorial so I don't have to think too much and get the juices flowing.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Take your buckies out of the box and sit them somewhere. If you don't use all the furniture at all times in your house, put them there. At the table, on the couch, use them right now for St. Patrick's Day decorations. Add a big green felt hat or the cheap plastic kind, some glasses, wigs, maybe a pipe or stogie. Try breaking of toothpicks and sticking them between the molars to test different mouth openings. Take out the loose teeth on one.

Just have fun with them for a month or so. They will take on a personality of their own and you will get the inspiration that you need.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

What I normally do when stumped for an idea is.

1. Get away from it and get my mind on something else then the ideas start flowing.

2. Start talking to co-workers about my hobby, when they start looking at me kinda funny, I start talking about more of what I could do to it.
And if they open their mouths and nothing comes out, then I know I have hit upon the right idea.

As for motivation, well, I've had that problem too lately.
To get motivated sometimes I start talking to my wife (A Very Good listener ) telling her of some of the ideas I have for Halloween.
If she says that is icky, sick or disturbing I then feel like I just *have* to build it.
The same thing goes when I bounce ideas off other people.
Guess there is something in my personality that says I gotta be different.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Send everything to me and I'll make some talking corpses and mabye a couple skull lights. When you see these you'll be inspired to go out and buy some more and get started building!! LOL Seriously, a good scary movie late at night does it for me.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I like to leave my buckies au-naturale (okay, I took french 30 years ago, so I went phonetic! LOL)

I especially like to drive around with one in the car. 

(don't tell my therapist! Please! ? !)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My I suggest going to Krough's site and getting some ideas. If that doesn't do it, nothing will.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> I like to leave my buckies au-naturale (okay, I took french 30 years ago, so I went phonetic! LOL)
> 
> I especially like to drive around with one in the car.
> 
> (don't tell my therapist! Please! ? !)


LOL that is a good idea, I will have to give it a try. Instead of having an invisible friend he would just be dead!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How many skulls do you have to work with? I'm currently working on a talking 5 skull chandelier http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2007/Chandelier3.JPG


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What a great idea! Are you concerned that a person won't be able to see all the skulls at once?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> What a great idea! Are you concerned that a person won't be able to see all the skulls at once?


The chandelier will be hanging from my covered porch. There are two pathways to the front door so they will see most of them. All of the skulls will be talking too so it won't matter if they can't been seen.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Watching moves and checking out the background props is a good source of inspiration for me. Motivation, well i been ready to get out to the shop for the last month or so, as soon as it gets warm.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> I like to leave my buckies au-naturale (okay, I took french 30 years ago, so I went phonetic! LOL)
> 
> I especially like to drive around with one in the car.
> 
> (don't tell my therapist! Please! ? !)


I have also been know to drive around with a Bucky corpse in my vehicle 
One guy at a gas station thought it was an old man sitting in the passenger seat. 
People don't really get a good look at him unless I'm at a stop light, then I think they try to ignore it, but they can't seem to look away.
I'm waiting for a cop to pull me over one of these days.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

not to hijack the thread, but, 
Last Sept. I had bought a coffin and had it in the back of our minivan for a couple days waiting for enough "man" power to lift it out (I can JUST carry the lid by myself, heavy plank wood) and I got pulled over for speeding! It was 0630 and dark out! The cop looked in the car while he was walking up to the window, gave me a lame threat about speeding, well, supposedly I was going 3 miles over, and gave me a warning and left. 

I know it had to be because he could see the coffin sitting across the folded down back seats so it was in full view of all the windows!


----------

